# How To Repair Log for Gas Fireplace



## DoosanMan (Dec 4, 2016)

One of the logs has a problem.  The hold that fits over the peg on another log is elongated or too large?  Is there some kind of glue or silicone or something I put in the hole to make it smaller to fit around the peg better that would hold up to the heat?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2016)

What manufacturer & model are you talking about?


----------



## DoosanMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Lopi Greenfield


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2016)

RTV silicone will work, but you will probably not be able to separate the logs without damaging one or the other.
Doesn't the log sit in the proper position? Does it move when the other logs are installed?
I have also used 3" drywall screws to fasten logs together to keep them secure. 
If you install the screw in a location that is not visible from the front, the fix looks much nicer.
If you try this method, be careful with your screw gun or you will spin the screw out of the log
material. Try to get it mostly screwed in then finish with a Philips Screw Driver.


----------

